# الهباب (الجرافيت) والألماس واحد....عجيبة فعلا !!!!



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

الكربون​




يعتبر الكربون من العناصر المهمة جدا و الذي له عدد من المركبات يفوق مركبات أي عنصر آخر . و هو عنصر لا فلزي في المجموعة الرابعة بالجدول الدوري للعناصر . 

ما السبب فى قولنا الجرافيت والماس واحد ؟؟؟
*إنه تآصل الكربون*​
هذه الظاهرة هى السبب فى أن للجرافيت والماس نفس التركيب
تعني ظاهرة التآصل ، إختلاف شكل مادتين إلا أن تركيبهما الكيميائي يكون واحدا. 
فالكربون النقى يوجد في صورتين مختلفتين و هما الماس و الجرافيت بالرغم من أنهما يتكونان من نفس ذرات الكربون إلا أن الذرات يمكن ترتيبها بطرق مختلفة في كل منهما . 

1-الماس :-





تكون الماس في الأرض نتيجة لتعرض الكربون لضغوط شديدة عند درجات حرارة عالية جدا في باطن الأرض . 
حيث ترتبط كل ذرة كربون ، بقوة بأربع ذرات أخرى من الكربون ، و يطلق على مثل هذا التركيب بالتركيب العملاق .





تركيب بلورات الماس​


و يعتبر الماس من أصلد المواد الموجودة في العالم و تستخدم في قطع الزجاج و في الحفر و النقش ، و تستخدم كذلك في قطع أسنان المناشير و بنط المثاقيب . 
و تتم صناعة الماس ( الماس الصناعي ) و ذلك بتعريض الكربون لضغوط شديدة و علية جدا . و في الوقت الحالي يستخدم الماس الصناعي في كل من الزينة و الأغراض الصناعية المختلفة 


2-الجرافيت:-





يتميز الجرافيت بتركيبه الطبقي ( على شكل طبقات ) و بالرغم من أن الرابطة أو الروابط في خلال الطبقة الواحدة ، تكون قوية جدا ، إلا أن الروابط فيما بين الطبقات ذاتها تكون ضعيفة .










تركيب بلورات الجرافيت​

و يتميز الجرافيت كذلك بأنه صورة طرية أو ناعمة من صور الكربون و ذلك لسهولة انزلاق الطبقات فوق بعضها .و الجرافيت على عكس الماس يعتبر موصلا جيدا للكهرباء و يستخدم بكثرة في صناعة الأقطاب الكهربية و في عمليات التحليل الكهربي و يستخدم كذلك في صناعة أقلام الرصاص حيث يخلط الجرافيت مع الطفلة أو الصلصال و يجفف. 
و تعتمد صلابة الرصاص على كمية الجرافيت التي به و كذلك على كمية الصلصال كما و أنه يستخدم كمادة تزييت . 


و قد تم استحداث مادة جديدة تعرف بألياف الكربون و هي أقوى و أخف وزنا من الصلب و تستخدم في نوادي الجولف لصناعة كرة الجولف و كرة التنس و الراكت و هياكل الدرجات . 

منقووووول مع بعض التعديلات البسيطة

على فكرة الموضوع دة فكرنى بالانسان والضيقات اللى بيمر بيها:t9:
يعنى باعتبار أننا كربون..... لو كانت حياتنا بدون مشاكل أو ضغوط سنظل جرافيت كما نحن للأبد
لكن بتعرض الكربون لضغوط عالية يتماسك ويقوى ويصبح أصلد المواد كما ذكر فى الموضوع عاليه ليصبح الأنسان ألماس​:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل و مفيد .
للعلم : الجرافيت هو الكربون الموجود في قلم الرصاص العادي , وهو رخيص جدا !
و نميز ( من حيث التركيب الكيميائي ) بين الجرافيت و الألماس , من خلال نوع الروابط التي تربط ذرات الكربون ببعضها .
في الألماس : روابط sp3 دائما .
في الجرافيت : روابط sp2 داخل الطبقه و Pz بين الطبقات ( و الرابطه الأخيره , رابطه ضعيفه نسيبيا ) .
شكرا للموضوع , ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الهباب (الجرافيت) والألماس واحد....عجيبة فعلا !!!!*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل و مفيد .
> للعلم : الجرافيت هو الكربون الموجود في قلم الرصاص العادي , وهو رخيص جدا !
> و نميز ( من حيث التركيب الكيميائي ) بين الجرافيت و الألماس , من خلال نوع الروابط التي تربط ذرات الكربون ببعضها .
> في الألماس : روابط sp3 دائما .
> ...



شكرا قلم حر على الاضافة الجميلة
مش بقولك انت موسوعة 30:
شكرا كمان على المرور والتشجيع الدائم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل كالعاده يا نونو

تسمحيلي بالاضافه المختصره دي

يتواجد الكربون في كل أشكال الحياة العضوية وهو أساس الكيمياء العضوية. كما أن هذا اللا فلز له القدرة على الاتحاد مع نفسه وعدد كبير من العناصر الأخرى, لإنتاج ما يقرب من 10 مليون مركب معروف. يتحد مع الأكسجين لتكوين ثاني أكسيد الكربون وهو مركب حيوي لنمو النبات. وعند اتحاده مع الهيدروجين, فإنه ينتج عديد من المركبات تسمى الهيدروكربونات, وهذه المركبات مهمة في الصناعات المختلفة كصناعة الوقود العضوي. وعند اتحاده مع كل من الأكسجين والهيدروجين فإنه ينتج مجموعات عديدة من المركبات منها الأحماض الدهنية, وهذه الأحماض أساسية للحياة, والإسترات التي تعطى النكهة لعديد من الفواكه. كما أن نظير الكربون كريون-14ٍٍ يستخدم في تحديد الزمن إشعاعيا.

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الهباب (الجرافيت) والألماس واحد....عجيبة فعلا !!!!*



yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع جميل كالعاده يا نونو
> 
> تسمحيلي بالاضافه المختصره دي
> 
> ...



شكرا شكرا يورى على الإضافة الجميلة
ومن غير تسمحيلى المرة الجاية 
الموضوع موضوعك ياباشا وياريت كل الأعضاء يضيفوا زيك كدة30:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أغسطس 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> الكربون​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يعني عايزه تضغطي الناس عشان تعمليهم الماس
بالعربي يعني اذا كان نفش ضغط الالماس كم واحد
هيموت.معليش اذا قصة الماس انا ها خاطر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شرفيا" مش مجاملة موضوع جميل جدددددددددددددا"
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الهباب (الجرافيت) والألماس واحد....عجيبة فعلا !!!!*



كليم متى قال:


> يعني عايزه تضغطي الناس عشان تعمليهم الماس
> بالعربي يعني اذا كان نفش ضغط الالماس كم واحد
> هيموت.معليش اذا قصة الماس انا ها خاطر
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



لا بأماااااااااااااااانة
شفت بقى انت اللى فاهمنى غلط
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأنا يعنى هضغط الناس ليه ما همة مضغوطين طبيعى
شكلك كدة بتحاول توقع بينى وبين الناس:t9::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههه
ومش مجاملة بردة تشجيعك جميل جدا:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك​


----------

